# Trovoada Gerês 04/06/2011



## Snifa (5 Jun 2011 às 11:08)

Algumas fotos possíveis da trovoada que apanhei ontem na zona da Calcedónia/Campo de Gerês e Vilarinho das Furnas, chuva torrencial durante uns bons 30 minutos, método utilizado disparo contínuo: 6 fotos por segundo, a ver se apanhava alguma coisa...


















A melhor, com raios mais luminosos e definidos  






A trovoada passou mesmo por cima de mim quando estava na zona de Campo de Gerês, chuva torrencial, gotas muito grossas, ribeiros pela estrada, tive mesmo que encostar o carro pois a visibilidade era muito fraca,devem ter caído uns bons 20 mm nessa zona em menos de 30 minutos...fortes relâmpagos e trovões...as fotos foram tiradas na subida para a Calcedónia, já a célula estava mais fraca e afastada..


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2011 às 11:09)

Brutalissimo .


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2011 às 11:22)

Essa ultima foto está do melhor em termos de raios que já vi!! simplesmente divinal, muitos parabéns pela foto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2011 às 11:54)

Muito boas essas fotos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2011 às 11:59)

A sério, fiquei mesmo
Muito boas! Parabéns


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2011 às 12:00)

Muito boas 

Assim vale a pena abrir tópicos de fotos


----------



## Pixie (5 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

A última foto está espantosa, muitos parabéns!!


----------



## Teles (5 Jun 2011 às 12:21)

Snifa belíssimas fotos que aqui postastes 
Muito obrigado pela partilha


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2011 às 13:24)

Excelente Snifa, as fotos estão muito boas especialmente a ultima


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jun 2011 às 13:43)

Espectaculares! De excelente qualidade. Obrigado pela partilha e parabéns!


----------



## actioman (5 Jun 2011 às 14:09)

Snifa 

Foi com filtro certo? Qual usaste já agora?

Que grande fotografia! De dia ficam também muito belas!

Parabéns! E obrigado por esta qualidade!


----------



## karkov (5 Jun 2011 às 14:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Brutalissimo .



ora nem mais!!

parabéns pelas fotos e inveja pelo momento!!


----------



## squidward (5 Jun 2011 às 15:57)

Espetaculo!!


----------



## |Ciclone| (5 Jun 2011 às 19:08)

Estão excelentes as fotos, a ultima então está brutal!! Das melhores que já vi de trovoada durante o dia! É sempre mais difícil e requer um grande cartão de memória xD

Já agora quantas tiraste no total para conseguir essas 3?


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2011 às 19:32)

Fotos espectaculares, Snifa.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Jun 2011 às 22:42)

Boas

Muito bom, 

Abraços


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2011 às 22:52)

actioman disse:


> Snifa
> 
> Foi com filtro certo? Qual usaste já agora?
> 
> ...



Obrigado actioman!

Eu em algumas fotos usei um filtro hoya nd 400 (9 stops ) que permite longas exposições diurnas ( por vezes 10 ou 15 segundos mesmo com sol) mas nesta trovoada os resultados em longa exposição não foram grande coisa, e antes que os raios parassem optei pelo disparo contínuo a 6.3 fps, e saíram melhores ( mais claras e com os raios mais visíveis) para fotografias de raios diurnas é melhor o disparo contínuo...a 50 d é boa para isto pois tem um burst bastante elevado.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Estão excelentes as fotos, a ultima então está brutal!! Das melhores que já vi de trovoada durante o dia! É sempre mais difícil e requer um grande cartão de memória xD
> 
> Já agora quantas tiraste no total para conseguir essas 3?



Obrigado Ciclone!

No total foram cerca de 93 fotos a 6.3 fotos por segundo ( com tripé e cabo disparador remoto ligado à máquina) para conseguir estas três com raios captados..

usei cartão de 8 gb, por isso tinha muito espaço para disparar 


Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!


----------



## actioman (6 Jun 2011 às 00:31)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado actioman!
> 
> Eu em algumas fotos usei um filtro hoya nd 400 (9 stops ) que permite longas exposições diurnas ( por vezes 10 ou 15 segundos mesmo com sol) mas nesta trovoada os resultados em longa exposição não foram grande coisa, e antes que os raios parassem optei pelo disparo contínuo a 6.3 fps, e saíram melhores ( mais claras e com os raios mais visíveis) para fotografias de raios diurnas é melhor o disparo contínuo...a 50 d é boa para isto pois tem um burst bastante elevado.



Sem dúvida só mesmo com uma 50D pois um dos problemas seriam precisamente o burst! 

Ora então estamos perante uma fotografia sem "truque"! É preciso é ter máquina para isto! 

Renovo os meus parabéns!


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jun 2011 às 14:50)

Uma palavra: ESPECTACULAR!

Belas fotos Snifa  Parabéns!


----------



## GARFEL (6 Jun 2011 às 19:23)

GGRRAAANNDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jun 2011 às 20:48)

Do melhor...


----------



## Norther (7 Jun 2011 às 00:58)

simplesmente magnificas


----------

